# Massive flock of blackbirds in the yard today



## cb3725 (Nov 23, 2014)

Never seen so many at once...


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 24, 2014)

Used to be very common every fall back in the 50's and 60's, but things thinned out. Clouds of them would literally darken the sky when they'd pass over us while rabbit hunting. Have seen some small clouds but nothing like the old ones.
Nice pic brings back some fun memories. My brother always shot up in the group, thinking he should get a hundred or so....of course never did. I think he got one once.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 24, 2014)

Fertilizer.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 6, 2014)

that is an AMAzing pic!!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow!  Don't see that often!


----------



## Vernon Holt (Dec 8, 2014)

Grackles.  Make a good pie (as in chicken pot pie).


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Dang


----------



## hilljack13 (Jan 3, 2015)

Think I'll go watch The Birds after seeing that shot! Super cool.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jan 3, 2015)

Great picture! As a boy after deer season was over my dad used to let me shoot the left over dove shells I had at blackbirds that accumulated on our deer fields.   It seems a little silly thinking back on it now but at the time it was some of the most fun I ever had.


----------

